# Niet goed, geld ....

## TuxFriend

http://www.hccnet.nl/404/artikel.cfm?id=512&schrijver=Gerrit%20Jan%20Bel&soort=artikel

TuxFriend

----------

## AlterEgo

lol,

dat zal je met Gentoo niet snel gebeuren; geld terug  :Smile: 

----------

## Stuartje

Great  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Fragile

Whoahahaha

Dit is echt een SUPER artikel, dan moet je toch vol gave idieen zitten  :Wink: 

(Kun je meteen bij Jack-Ass beginnen)

T'is gewoon lachuh hoe MS met hun eigen voorwaarden omgaat

----------

## Roel

hehehe gaaf!

/me heeft weer iets in z'n volgende vakantie te doen  :Razz: 

----------

## Zu`

Hehe, inderdaad een goed artikel  :Laughing: 

Maar zoals de auteur het zelf zegt, eigenlijk is het diep-, dieptreurig want het is de consument die de nadelen ervan ondervindt (nuja wij niet natuurlijk). Soms vraag'k me toch af hoe mensen nog vertrouwen kunnen hebben in zo'n bedrijf (bijv. scholen, bedrijven enzo -- willen die dan echt nog contracten met MS?).

Diep-, dieptreurig. Gelukkig zijn er alternatieven, maar dat maakt het niet minder erg.

----------

## heijs

Het is inderdaad diep en diep triest   :Crying or Very sad: 

Misschien moeten we Breekijzer er eens op afsturen   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## water

Ehm , over het algemeen kots ik ook van breekijzer  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## elkan

haha..

Geweldig artikel..  :Wink: 

En een leuk idee....

Gaat ik hier ook maar eens bij de dixons proberen...

Zou het gezicht van de verkoper wel eens willen zien..  :Very Happy: 

----------

